# Dawgware vs Arrowmaster



## trad bow (Mar 15, 2009)

I checked everyones quivers out yesterday but can't decide. I don't favor one over the other as both have strong and weak points. Why did y'all chose the one you have and would you make that choice again. Thanks


----------



## F1Rocket (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm interested in this discussion and answer also. I guess we were both looking at quivers yesterday. .... quiver envey?

I am not sure if I care for the Arrowmaster camo color and I don't see there are any choices. I am sure there are many other reasons for making up one's mind.


----------



## frankwright (Mar 15, 2009)

http://safarituff.com/arrowmaster.html

http://www.3riversarchery.com/Quivers+Side++Dawg+Ware+Deluxe+Quiver_c14_s74_p0_i6203_product.html


Here are two links that might answer some questions. I used the Arrowmaster all last season and believe me I have been through every back,hip,side and my own design quiver I could find and this one worked great.

It holds a good many arrows and they are easy to access. It also protects your arrows in the truck, ATV,walking and climbing.

I have never seen the Dawgware quiver in person so I can't comment on it but it looks like a good design also.


----------



## snakekiller (Mar 15, 2009)

*Dawgware*

I have had a dawgware for about a year the only thing I dodn't like is it has no hood over feathers also mine started sagging in the middle, Hatchetbowdan fixed yhat in Florida last weekend by making a small cut at top and we slide two old arrows down th back to give more suuport. I like th safarituff but can't afford another right now.


----------



## fountain (Mar 15, 2009)

i have had the dawgware about a year as well and like it pretty well.  a hood would be a plus--detachable hood with some d-loops added could be an improvement.  a file pocket is now offered on the side that is closest to your body to add a little support to the middle.  i will either get the pocket added to mine or just put an old arrow down that side the lenght of the quiver.  
i honestly did not give mine a chance last deer season.  i had some feather rattles and immediately put my quiver back on my bow.  i want to give it another try as i did not have the arrows placed correctly.  there are several on here that use the dawgware a lot with good success.  maybe they will throw their thoughts in here shortly.


----------



## Captain Backstrap (Mar 15, 2009)

http://safarituff.com/arrowmaster.html

arrow master for sure, Quality Product


----------



## BGBH (Mar 15, 2009)

I've got an arrowmaster & like mine & my buddy has a dawgware & likes his....the way I see it is their both fine quivers & don't think you can go wrong with either....


----------



## ky_longbow (Mar 15, 2009)

i agree with BGBH, they are both nice, but for me the DW is my choice, if at all possible, try to check out both quivers


----------



## robert carter (Mar 15, 2009)

Dawgware for me. I been using one several years now. I have a Timo Lite Dawgware now that I like most of all. It with a small fanny pack is all a fellea needs.RC


----------



## pine nut (Mar 15, 2009)

What RC said!  I put a ziplock bag on mine today with a couple of safety pins to cover the top and had dry fletching today!  I didn't win but I had dry fletching!


----------



## Night Wing (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm also looking at both of these quivers. Tough decision. I do like the larger opening of the Arrowmaster.


----------



## Joe "JC" Coots (Mar 16, 2009)

You may find Lance's post on Leatherwall enlightening, he's one of the designers of the dawgware quiver. It's "Daddy Bear's" post on 1/29...a good rundown of both quivers.

http://leatherwall.bowsite.com/TF/lw/thread2.cfm?forum=23&threadid=187027&messages=62&CATEGORY=9


----------



## robert carter (Mar 16, 2009)

Tradbow, I will say if you buy a Dawgware and don`t like it,I`ll buy it from you.RC


----------



## trad bow (Mar 16, 2009)

I decided on the Arrowmaster. As I posted earlier there were pros and cons both ways. Not really worried about pockets but they are beneficial. The material and the way the Arrowmaster rode on my back compared to the DW was a big factor. Also following several guys around Sat. I could here arrows rattle from time to time in the DW. Quiteness in any hunting equipment is paramount for me. I spend alot of time getting my bows quite and expect everything else to be as quite. Except for my big feet which sometimes negates my need for quite equipment but that is my fault. Thanks for everyones input.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 16, 2009)

dawgware for me, i can put more arrows in it and i never have a rattling problem.  but hey eveyone is differant so to each his own.

one plus for the dawg ware is john pardue he is as stand up a fellow as you will ever meet and you can order from him direct from    newoutdoorcore.com.


----------



## ky_longbow (Mar 16, 2009)

the arrows dont rattle in my dawgware, and i betcha you cant get 6 snuffers in a arrowmaster.....


----------



## Captain Backstrap (Mar 16, 2009)

trad bow said:


> I decided on the Arrowmaster. As I posted earlier there were pros and cons both ways. Not really worried about pockets but they are beneficial. The material and the way the Arrowmaster rode on my back compared to the DW was a big factor. Also following several guys around Sat. I could here arrows rattle from time to time in the DW. Quiteness in any hunting equipment is paramount for me. I spend alot of time getting my bows quite and expect everything else to be as quite. Except for my big feet which sometimes negates my need for quite equipment but that is my fault. Thanks for everyones input.




good choice


----------



## Joe "JC" Coots (Mar 16, 2009)

John, since you mentioned it, one plus for the Safari Tuff is Rod Jenkins is as stand up a fellow as you will ever meet and you can order from him direct at safarituff.com.

Kaintuck, betcha can...


----------



## wd40 (Mar 16, 2009)

Not trying to be disrespectful to anyone but I just walked out to the truck to look  at my Arrowmaster....6 big Snuffers and 2 hex blunts. AND I've owned and used both Quivers. Both are good but I just prefer the A.M........To each his own,,,,ford vs. chevy,,,,etc.....


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 16, 2009)

yep JC i know rod and i respect him to .....heck him and pardue shot togehter down in FL. at the shoot. i aint gonna get in a wee wee match here over a quiver.... it's like wd40 said ford vs chevy......i quess thats why some of us like longbows and some like recurves.


----------



## ky_longbow (Mar 16, 2009)

JC- must notta been holding my mouth right-------


----------



## Joe "JC" Coots (Mar 16, 2009)

No "match" John, just pointing out the plus of the AM as you did the Dogware.  No more, no less.


----------



## F1Rocket (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks for all of the participation.....I sent my order in as a result.


----------



## markland (Mar 17, 2009)

So you going to a back quiver from the bowquiver eh?  Better recheck the spine on your arrows again, they may need to be stiffer!
And yes you do have some big feet, always finding those really loud, cracking sticks at the worst time!!!!  LOL  Mark


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Mar 17, 2009)

I have been going back and forth over both of these quivers.  I think both of them are very good but I am leaning to the Arrowmaster.  I have a old simmons tube that I have used for years but it is very noisy going through the woods and it does not stay put on your back very well.  Jeff I will be interested in hearing how you like it.


----------



## F1Rocket (Mar 17, 2009)

I ordered the Dawgware with the "new raincover" that is coming out this week. Will be interested to see what it looks like.

Right or wrong, my decision came down to the camo and I just couldn't get comfortable with the Safari browns.....not here in Georgia. The one's I saw this past weekend made the same impression on me about the camo on the two brands being discussed. At the end of the day, it probably is a personal choice thing.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 17, 2009)

F1  which one did you order????


----------



## trad bow (Mar 17, 2009)

It was a tough choice as both are fine quivers. The choice in camo almost had me.


----------



## F1Rocket (Mar 17, 2009)

Dawgware Deluxe

They are coming out with a new rain cover for the fletches this week. I haven't seen it, but trust it will work as advertised.

I liked this quiver better after looking at the Safari and Dawgware this past weekend. I am sure we each have our own thoughts on this product and thankfully there are a lot of choices available, but two of the items I really liked were the storage and as I mentioned the camo colors.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 17, 2009)

F1 which camo did you get????


----------

